# Nikon SB600 external power supply



## ajmall (Feb 22, 2006)

I've had a google and ebay for an external power supply for my new SB600 but can only find ones for the 800. Do they even exist?


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

There will probably be a Quantum pack which will fit. Have a look at the relevant websites.

Rob


----------



## kfoster (Feb 22, 2006)

The SB600 does not have a port (connector) like the SB800 does. So you will not be able to add an external battery or external power supply. This is one of many reasons the SB800 costs so much more. The SB600 is basically a stripped down version of the SB800. 

K


----------



## Rob (Feb 23, 2006)

My quantum pack has a battery connector which fits just about any flash unit which holds 4 x AA batteries. The only thing is that you need to customise the battery door somewhat (or use duct tape) to get it to fit properly. I only paid £26 (eBay) for it, and it really works well.


----------

